# Cage size



## Seth sjoberg (Sep 29, 2019)

Cage size I see every one recommend a 8feet by 4 feet for tegus but would it be fine to do a 6 by 6?


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 30, 2019)

8x4' is a good minimum size.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Sep 30, 2019)

6 X 6 actually gives more floor space squared, so in my eyes you are allocating more than the minimum size recommendations.


----------



## Jorgo (Sep 30, 2019)

Alpha has a point.
8x4 = 32 ft
6x6 = 36 ft
so taking and giving 2 ft to the other end has given you an extra 4ft for your tegu!
Funny how math works that way!


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 30, 2019)

AlphaAlpha said:


> 6 X 6 actually gives more floor space squared, so in my eyes you are allocating more than the minimum size recommendations.


True, but a loss of 2' in a single direction. I'd opt for 8×4 but wouldn't reject 6x6.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Oct 1, 2019)

Also you have to think about height..... Alphas enclosure is 5L X 4W X 2.5H (Smaller Colombian Tegu though remember) although I have top opening its a real bugger to reach back corner so I would suggest something with greater height so you can climb fully in for cleaning and maintenance


----------



## Merlot (Oct 2, 2019)

I’m gonna have a grow tent ordered like that one guy did in his thread. It’s about 6.75x4x4, or one that 6.75x3x3? He certainly can jump 18” inches 

Do you think that’ll be alright for a red male?
At least a year or two? Maybe less until I can build one proper. My actual baby (human) has me to tied up to invest into building one right now but my little guy is 33” now has pretty much outgrown his cage,


----------



## nightanole (Oct 2, 2019)

I made a platform across half the top, so the 4x8 kinda turns into a 4x12 since he now has a 4x4 cave to dig in, and then come out to a 4x4 elevated basking area. You could do the same with a 6x6.


----------



## James Smith (Oct 2, 2019)

My only recommendation would be for you and this is for your convenience only. Allow away to enter in or be able to reach the furthest side for cleanings. The size is just fine.


----------



## Jorgo (Oct 2, 2019)

AlphaAlpha said:


> Also you have to think about height..... Alphas enclosure is 5L X 4W X 2.5H (Smaller Colombian Tegu though remember) although I have top opening its a real bugger to reach back corner so I would suggest something with greater height so you can climb fully in for cleaning and maintenance


Hmmm, if one is willing to add an extra beam across the top, or some such, it could be double hinge, able to open from both sides, as thinking about it, a 6ft lid could be unwieldy to deal with.


----------



## Tegus=Life (Oct 2, 2019)

6x6 is fine, i use a 6x6 for my 9 mo old B&W tegu, she is about 2 1/2 feet long.


----------



## James Smith (Oct 3, 2019)

This how I made my right side top. It is a double hinge lid. I did this for a few reason but I won't get into that now. Just an ideal


----------

